# Help And Support



## Solaris17 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I thought i would start this thread. Post your problems here and we will all try to pitch in and help. 


but....ill go first how does one install superkaramba on linux?....iv tried so hard grr im runing either Suse10 or Linspire at any given time.


----------



## Migons (Jan 20, 2006)

Any errors coming during installation of SuperKaramba?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 20, 2006)

well see thats the thing i dont even know how to start it its not an executable like i kno of if its an executable i can open it but it doesnt do anything.


----------



## Migons (Jan 20, 2006)

So installation goes fine? If SK is compiled and registered succesfully, you should be able to launch it from terminal with command _superkaramba_. The shortcut might be under K Menu -> Utilities.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 20, 2006)

^ thats what im trin to say how do i install it?........i open it and it opens as a txt file i dont know how to install it......


----------



## Migons (Jan 20, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> ^ thats what im trin to say how do i install it?........i open it and it opens as a txt file i dont know how to install it......



SuSe has YaST, which contains some kind of package manager (does it?). Try to find with it.

If you can't, try to download SuperKaramba's source code and compile from it. Try this (don't write the dollar signs):

$ tar xvf superkaramba-0.37.tar.gz
$ cd superkaramba
$ ./configure
$ make install

I don't know does Suse or Linspire download the dependencies automatically from the Internet, so you might need to manually download and install them too.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 20, 2006)

ok ill try thnx for the help thusfar


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 26, 2006)

ok here is my problem configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.

everything whent fine until the ./configure command. now what..i thank you for your time.


----------



## nick255 (Feb 2, 2006)

I think that could mean it cant find the path of the gcc compilier in your linux installation.

You should probably use yast to search for gcc package and see if its installed


----------



## bruins004 (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree...When I first installed Linux, for some reason it didnt install my gcc compiler by default.  Just check it out.


----------

